# Talbot Express wiring diagram



## 100407

Hi all. Can anyone point me in the right direction for a wiring diagram for an Express? The only part i need to see is the fuse box set up. A previous owner has been in there and made a right mess with a few wires being twisted to the fuse box and a few have had the ends cut off and had different coloured ends added.
Everything has been put back to normal but there are a few connections that im not 100% sure of.
Thanks.


----------



## Pusser

SOunds and interesting vehicle. I've never heard of the Sexpress model before but it must have been popular. Passion Wagon by Talbot.


----------



## spykal

Hi wakaday

Not sure which fusebox you mean...the vehicle or the habitation?

For the vehicle you may find getting a Peter Russek manual a help...

Russek manual link <<

I say "may" because the diagrams in mine for my Peugeot are a bit confusing. better than nothing though. :roll:

Mike


----------



## 96088

Pusser,

Talbot Expresses have always been the sexiest motorhomes :wink: 

Wakaday,

I haven’t got a wiring diagram but below is what the fuses are for, which may or may not be of assistance,

Numbered left to right as you face the fusebox.

1 – 16 amp Cooling fan (petrol) or 25 amp Cooling fan (diesel)
2 – 8 amp Radio, cig lighter, horn, interior lights and hazard warning
3 – 8 amp Headlamp main beam LH and Headlamp mainbeam warning light
4 – 8 amp Headlamp main beam RH
5 – 8 amp Headlamp dip beam LH and rear fog light and warning light
6 – 8 amp Headlamp dip beam RH
7 – 5 amp RH side lamp and LH tail lamp, illumination instrument panel and warning light side and tail lamps
8 – 5 amp LH side lamp, RH tail lamp and rear number plate lamp
9 – 8 amp Idling cut off (petrol), illumination glove box, windscreen wipers/washers, indicators, temperature gauge, fuel gauge, warning lights (brakes, coolent, low fuel) and blockage of air filter element (diesel)
10 – 8 amp Illumination heater controls, stop lamps, reverse lamps, idling cut off (petrol)* illumination glove box*
11 – 16 amp heated rear window!
12 – 25 amp RH cooling fan (diesel)


*Early RH drive models


----------



## 100407

Thanks to all.
The russek manual isn't the easiest to understand.
The main thing i need to know is what colour wire fits where on the fuse box on the dashboard.
There are about 3 which are causing problems.


----------



## patman

*Fuses*

Hi Wakaday
I've just been having electrical problems with my Talbot Express and it turned out to be the ignition switch, but I've been delving in the fuses as well trying to locate the problem. On mine there are also fuses under the bonnet which my mechanic says are for the caravan bit. If it helps I'll try to copy down the colours if I can see them and stick them on here. I've also got the Russek manual but its not as good as Haines for other vehicles I've owned. I've also started buying secondhand bits as new ones are bloody pricey.
Kindest regards Patman


----------



## 100407

Thanks Patman. 
I have narrowed it down now to one fault. My headlight flasher doesnt work. Well, it does but not as it should.
It switches between main and dip and will flash if I pull it it forward but only when the lights are on. It doesnt do anything if the lights are off.
I,m left with one brown wire disconnected from the fuse box and its annoying. Tried it in different places but it either stops the flasher all together or leaves the lights on.
Strange one this as everything else is working fine including the dim dip set up.


----------



## patman

Hi Wakaday
When you switch the ignition on does the heaterplug light come on ( assuming its a diesel)?
Regards Patman


----------



## patman

Where abouts is the brown wire? If you let me know I'll check mine to see if I can locate it. How old is your van and what type is it?
Patman


----------



## 100407

Its an 87 petrol Express. The brown wire is just loose at the mo at the rear of the fuse box.


----------



## patman

Hi Wakaday
I'll have a shufty tomorrow when I get home from work.
Regards Patman


----------



## patman

Hi Wakaday
Inside the glovebox as you look at it there is a main fuse block with 13 fuses. Numbers 9 and 10 have 6 brown wires running to them. To the left side there are a further 3 fuses and there is a large brown wire running to the middle one ( 30 amp). Hope this is of some help. My Talbot is a 1993 diesel.
Regards
Patman


----------



## patman

Just had a shufty at your other posts for tips and hints on Talbots and see you know St Helens. My wife's from Sutton. Small world.


----------



## 100407

sure is Patman. I worked on Sutton oak drive back in the nineties and now I work on your island occaisionally servicing Sky systems when im not playng with my bus.


----------



## patman

You should take up fishing. Any joy with the wiring?
Patman


----------



## 100407

Not looked yet at the wiring set from the previous post. 
I rebuilt all the passenger side rear inner wheel arch last year cos it was letting in water so I have started to remove the drivers side cooker, cupboards and sink unit in order to do the same. Its a bit smelly under there so it does have a leak when its raining.
Once that is done then I will play about with the wiring.
Should have a good solid Bus ready for another 20 years of touring soon.


----------



## 100407

Should an 87 petrol Express have dim dip headlights or have i got an earthing problem. If so it will help me sort out the headlamp flasher.
When sidelights are on with the ignition, the headlights come on dim. When i switch the other switch on, they come on full power.


----------



## doug_

hi
i have a 87 petrol. the first switch is side lights, the second switch is main lights and the lever behind the indicator one should switch it to main beam.
mine is not working as it should and have been told it is one of the 2 square relays in the fusebox. one is for dipped beam the other is main beam.
i dont know if it has a flasher on the lever but when i get mine back sometime this week i will find out for you. i have only had mine a few weeks and the garage has had it longer than i have.

doug.


----------



## danielf

*Lights*

Hi,

Flasher is on stalk, pull longer lamp stamp towards you to flash.......

Mine 1990 age, has dim dip headlamps. You cannot have headlights on without engine running.

On mine one switch (left hand one) just puts side lights/ dash lights on when the engine is/ isn't running, when engine is running dim dip comes on as well.

The other button does nothing unless engine is running, pressing it (even on its own without the other on)brings on all side lights, dash lights, and headlamp main/dipped beam. I tend to only use this one unless I need parking lights. In fact I never turn it off, I always drive with my head lights on. With this one you can't leave any of the lights on unless engine is running.

I believe the facelift models are a bit different.

I think thats clear......

Daniel.


----------



## 100407

Thanks Daniel. I guess i have proper dim dip and its not an earth issue. 
All i have to do now is get the flasher to work when the lights are off. It switches between high and low beam and flashes the high beam when pulled forward with the lights on but nothing with them off. 
It must have something to do with the loose brown wire in the fusebox.


----------



## 100407

This wiring is annoying me now but its not gonna get the better of me.
When I turn on my ignition, the heater control lights come on. Is this meant to happen and if so should the dash light come on as well?


----------



## colinuk99

*fuses*

I have a Talbot express 1985 and do not have a book on were the fuses go and have changed some not sure they are in the right place and there were two 25 amp on it before help lol


----------



## Ron Reeve

Hi I have a 1992 Talbot express and I was checking the lights all seemed ok until I switched to main beam , now I have no lights at all? can anyone help
Thanks Ron


----------



## rayc

Ron Reeve said:


> Hi I have a 1992 Talbot express and I was checking the lights all seemed ok until I switched to main beam , now I have no lights at all? can anyone help
> Thanks Ron


Ron, to get a quicker response it may be better to start a new topic rather than resurrect one from 2007. This site though may help you:
http://www.talbotoc.com/technical-f8.html


----------

